# double canine teeth



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

HI, I have a question for you out there, my daughter-in-laws 6 month old havenese has a double set of canine teeth on the bottem. Do you think the right one will fall out? Should we give it alittle more time, or go have one set pulled soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would def. check with the vet on that. Just call them, they may be able to just guide you over the phone withouth charging you that arm & leg!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hannah, i have a similar problem with my Oreo. He has retained his upper baby canines. I have called the vet about this, and he is telling me it will be about $350 to take them out because he will have to be put under general anesthetic.  Will this really harm Oreo's mouth? If it will, I will definately have to save for this because I know I did not have that extra money saved up.... sigh


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Gosh, my vet pulled Skiver's for free. He just charged me for the anethesia, which was like $10, and the office visit, which was about $28, and we had to be there for something else anyway. It was the second time he pulled teeth for free. I guess I'm lucky to have this vet!! 

He told me it was common with small breed dogs, and if you didn't get them pulled, it could interfere with the growth of the new teeth coming in, and he could have trouble eating. Just like kids, I guess. With all Skiver's problems, I sure didn't want him having problems eating as well. He's already too little.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logans molars came in without releasing the old ones, The old ones just got stuck between them and then started to collect food & stink. My vet just pulled them out (no need for anesthesia) and didnt charge me either. 
Boy you got a real deal with Skiver!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would notify your breeder about this . They need to know about this . I do not think this is a normal occurrence a second row of teeth .I would definetly have your vet check your dog .
I know that retained teeth does occur as cosmo had one but it fell out on its own .
Asta had his canine teeth in the wrong place . I notified the breeder just so she show know there was an irregularity - I felt they neeeded to know for breeding . Otherwise he was an amazing dog and the vet did not think it was a big deal ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby's two bottom canines fell out the night before she was going to be spayed. Lucky, otherwise they probably would have wanted to pull them. The problem though is that one of the new teeth grew in at a funny angle.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco's vet noticed the permanent teeth starting to come in before the baby teeth fell out. that would result in a crooked bite and cause problems, he pulled 7 teeth when she was spayed! her teeth all came in fine. i am glad he was keeping an eye on them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Interesting I started a new thread on the same subject today. The anethesia is what I fear most. How to know when?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Agree this can be common in smaller breeds... I go back for my checkup on this tomorrow....He also prefers to remove extras while nuetering if possible.!!


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

*thank you*

Thanks to all who replied with advice. she'd figured i'd have to just get them pulled. i will tell her. Also, her havanese, Asia, is at that 7month matting stage. she dosen't want to have to shave her down to 1 or 2 inches, do you have any tricks for removing matts without cutting the hair? she has tried oils, and brushing several times a day, asia is a very silky coated dog. thanks!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino had to have some of his pulled since they didn't fall out on there own!


----------

